# Gungahlin lake 6th April



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am going to hit the southern end of this lake early in the monring chasing some natives and failing that looking for some redfin (big ones in there).

Any Canberra Crew not leaving town are welcome to join me. I part the car here > http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=833991

Ash


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry Ash I'll probabily hit BMP early as I am Canberra bound this Easter and have a stack of jobs set by SWMBO.

Good luck on the Lake.

Victor


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Now worries Vic, I am home bound too, fancy a trip somewhere on Monday am?

Still hitting Gungahlin tomorrow morning though.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Any Ideas for Monday?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Not to fussed Vic, happy to meet you half way, either LBG, maybe even Googong.....if you wanted to come out this way for Ginenderra or Gungahlin.....Perhaps the old LBG BMP?


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I am happy to fish anywhere and will travel... Your choice

You must be a very happy man at the moment seeing green, I can't wait to here the unabridged version :lol:

Victor


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah mate, still pretty chuffed, been grinning all day!

Might call it for LBG at the usual spot! test your corner, troll the deep and redfin should all else fail.

Will check for rowing events and I guess confirm with you Sunday arvo/night


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

OK.

This morning rowers where few.

6 less big reddies in the corner today 

Victor


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nothing on the rowers web site, looks like Monday will be clear of them.

forecast is; Mostly sunny and a min of 8. Hope the wind stays away for a while!

What time? I aim for early....when ever the sun gets up.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I would aim to be on the water by 6 am.


----------

